# Bird Hunting



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

I am coming to ND next week on Nov7th thru Nov 10th to pheasent hunt for the first time. Any tips, PLOTS areas to got-to or avoid? Staying around the Bismarck area? And suggestions and help on hotels and places would help a old man out.. Thanks.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Motel 6 is a cheap, but decent place to stay in Biz...Plot's gets pounded pretty hard...I would knock on some doors and try to get on some posted land...Might be difficult with Deer Hunting starting next Friday...Lot's of guys want to keep people off the land before hand...I'm sure you will find somebody willing to help you out...The land along the river south of Mandan can be good... Good Luck


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

check your pm's.


----------

